

Kickpay (YC W15) Is a Marketplace for Invoices That Helps SMEs Get Paid Quickly - mccaly
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/20/kickpay/#ZG44aJ:U0BP

======
relaunched
Sounds like a marketplace for invoice factors. I guess it's better than having
to call up a factor and setup an account. But, issues like credit-worthiness
determination, reserves, fees-based on credit worthiness, etc. still arise.

I'd assume, initially, you'd rely on D&B or something like that to determine
worthiness. Are you building a marketplace to let anyone provide money to
factor? Or is this only for existing factors? Are you providing the funding,
so you are the factor?

There's a ton of money in this type of business. If you can make 1.5-2%, per
month, on your money, that's a huge win. It's kinda predatory in the
transportation business, where margins aren't great and every dollar counts.
But, in higher % businesses, it's a cash flow decision.

Interesting. Would love to chat more about it, if you are interested.

Email in profile.

~~~
mccaly
Andrew here. I'm one of the co-founders of Kickpay.

We are enabling anyone to provide capital to purchase invoices (so it is not
just for current factors). This reduces the rates (removing the predatory
nature). In addition we are super focused on making it an amazing product
businesses look forward to interacting with.

------
stefanobernardi
Hey everyone, Stefano here, one of the co-founders of Kickpay. Let us know if
you have any questions we can answer!

